# cycling with barbs or crayfish



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

does anyone have any experience cycling a tank with barbs or crayfish? also, can i speed up the cycling process by using the water from my established tank for water changes for the new tank?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

i was given a crayfish for valentines day and didnt have anywhere to stick him. Certaininly not going in my tiny 10g community tank. I used substrate from my community tank + water from it with a water change and he is in his own 10g now. Water clouded up white about 3 days after but since then its clear and he seems fine. have checked water parameters but doing water changes every other day to make sure he stays happy. The blue crayfish looks amazing under my new plant lights.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes, you can use substrate, lightly used filter pads and rocks to speed up the cycling. also yes, you could put some cheap fish like barbs, danios, crayfish, ect. ect, just make sure they aren't too expensive.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Filter media and substrate are better than the water itself.


----------

